# Marriott's Aruba Surf Club Palapa & Pool Rules [merged]



## powrbkr (Apr 15, 2010)

It's been a little over a year since I was at the Surf Club and I was hoping someone would be kind enough to enlighten me regarding the distribution of both the beach palapa's and pool lounges/chairs. Last time I was there it was a less than pleasant experience - palapa reservations were for 1/2 days only with a maximun of three days reserved at a time...and the pool was first come first served (with people staking out their spots starting at around 7:00 am). Has there been any improvements in the system?

Thanks for any help you can provide.  

Tom


----------



## powrbkr (Apr 15, 2010)

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club Palapa & Pool Rules*

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG, so I have merged your posts. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## m61376 (Apr 15, 2010)

There are chair tags for the reservation of lounges, so people can't hog lounges by the pool and beach simultaneously.

Palapa reservations are as follows:
-50% can be reserved from I believe 8AM to 3PM for use the following days, for 2 consecutive days and then you have to skip 2 days. Reservations cost $15 per day for the first two rows and $10 for all others.
-25% can be reserved beginning at 4PM for the following day, free
-25% can be reserved starting at 7AM, free

The pool situation should ease up later this year; they will begin construction of a new adults only pool shortly, which will have about 100 additional lounges. 

They added a lot of bimini chaises both at the pool and beach.


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 15, 2010)

*Palapa and Pool Rules*

Hi;  we were there in March and it was our first time there - first time ever at a timeshare.  The front desk distributed tags and you could place them on the chairs at the pool after 7am.  The palapas were reserved at the hut on the beach. You could go in the morning to see if there were any available, or late in the afternoon for the next day.   We opted to pay $10.00 per day to guarantee a palapa, and you could only reserve for two days on, then a day off I believe.   My husband doesn't like to stand in line waiting for things so it was best for us.  Also, tags had to be placed on the chairs under the palapa that you reserved/rented.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 15, 2010)

You have to skip 2 days?? So if we are there Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri and Sat we can only reserve for Mon/Tues and Fri/Sat?? What do we do on Wed & Thurs?


----------



## m61376 (Apr 16, 2010)

What they've done basically is try to even out the advanced reservations, for those people who'd prefer to pay and not bother standing on line to reserve the free ones. On the alternate days you can reserve the free ones.

In actuality, now that they release half of the free ones the previous afternoon it really is not a big deal. While the concept of having to interrupt your day and waste an hour from 3 to 4PM in the afternoon is annoying, if you are hanging out at the beach it really is no big deal. There are benches, umbrellas and chaises, and it was a chatty, friendly group. Many people prefer going down in the early morning, but I found the afternoon to be a nice way to spend an hour and was pleased that they started that system.

We like to hang at the beach and had a palapa for the four days that we wanted without a problem. Oh- the half day palapa policy was short lived (thankfully), so you have it for the day.

The pool seating still is a problem, but they are addressing it by building an additional pool, which I understand will be adult only. Like many other resorts, if you want several lounges under an umbrella poolside you'll need to go down early.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 16, 2010)

When are you going?  The govt. is going to change things for the palapas on all the beaches.  The palapas are on public land and all public land in Aruba is accessible to anyone ergo the palapas are available to anyone (frankly I don't see the locals wanting to use the ones at the Marriott property as the beach is way too crowded though, JMHO).  It was mentioned in a newspaper article that they are especially going to go after the resorts that charge for the palapas as that is illegal - you can't reserve ahead, you must be there.  They were pretty outraged, in the article, that security guards were chasing people from palapas if they weren't staying at the resort.  The pools are a different proposition as they are on resort land.  I'm at the low rises and, to my knowledge, the only way to reserve a palapa is to be there physically and/or leave your stuff there after the designated time (that could change to as how can the resort designate the time if the palapas are public).  I'm sure that this process will move slowly as all things do with govt.'s in general.  Linda


----------



## modoaruba (Apr 16, 2010)

Da ya think they over built?
Sounds like a nice relaxing time for me to get up in the wee hours to stand in line to get a palapa.
Just don't be late with your MFs.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 17, 2010)

modo, so true!


----------



## Chili Pepper (Apr 21, 2010)

The tag system for the pool chairs is an absolute joke (and not in a funny way).  I honestly don't have a better alternative to suggest for Marriott, but the current system isn't working.

I was there in November (Thanksgiving week).  Got up early the first morning we were there (couldn't help it - I'm used to it) and noticed people tagging chairs just prior to 7:00 am.  My wife and I quickly got our bathing suits on and got to the pool by 7:15.  Over half the chairs had been tagged by then.  We tagged 2 chairs by the pool and went back upstairs to wash up and brush our teeth.  When we went back downstairs at 8:00 am, the 2 chairs we had tagged now had a second tag on them, in addition to ours.  While we were standing there wondering what the heck happened, a family walked up behind us and proclaimed the chairs to be theirs since their tags were on them.  They didn't want to hear that we had put our tags on them first and got very argumentative.  Not wanting to get into an argument at 8:00 am on my first day of vacation, we let the rude family have the chairs. 

We walked over to another set of chairs further from the pool, tagged 4 of them, and my wife went back upstairs to get the kids, and I went to get coffee.  When we returned about 15 minutes later, another family had set their stuff on 2 of our chairs (but at least our tags were still on them).  When I picked up the stuff to get it off of our chairs, a young mother YELLED over to me to put her things down and that those were her chairs.  I calmly explained that the tags were mine (too early in the morning to argue).  She continued to rant that someone (I guess she meant me) had removed her tags from the chair.  I know I didn't, and the tags on the chair were mine, so I just sat down.  She continued to rant loud enough for anyone to hear, but oddly enough, her husband, who was standing right next to her, wasn't saying a word.  In fact he looked embarrassed.  I let her continue to rant until she must have felt foolish enough to stop.  I can only guess that she really didn't tag them, and had intended to intimidate the person who actually did.  In this case it didn't work.

If you go during a busy week (like Thanksgiving), my only advice is to get up REAL early (people started tagging between 6:30-6:45am all week), tag as many chairs as you need, and, this is real important - don't leave the chairs until the tagging process is pretty much complete.

As an aside, I thought the palapa reservation process was pretty painless.  Takes a while standing in line early in the morning, but far less aggravation.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 22, 2010)

At Costa Linda you cannot put your towels down and leave until 7 a.m.  We have alot of early risers that go down to the beach and secure a palapa (pool too) around 6 a.m. but they don't leave until after 7 a.m. to get some coffee, etc. otherwise the security people will remove their belongs.  The security people also patrol pretty extensively so they know if someone has exceeded the 2 hour time limit (they note it on their logs) with leaving palapas unattended.  We are on a first come first serve basis that works quite while IMHO.  You can always get a palapa on the beach, albeit not the front row, even if you come down later in the day.  The pool palapas are a different story as they are spaced out, so fewer, and you're not sitting atop your neighbor.   The last time I went to brunch at the Marriott hotel the chairs were "cheek to jowl" around the pool.  The pool is not that large, either, because of the large swimup bar area - but that is the hotel not the timeshares.


----------



## powrbkr (Apr 24, 2010)

Please explain the tagging process...does one simply put a towel on the chair to reserve it or is there more to it?   

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## herindoors911 (Apr 24, 2010)

Returned from an OC stay today.  I noticed the Surf Club swimming pool/beach area looks busier than the OC.     Many "Hold" notices on many  chairs than at the OC.

I never had a problem getting a palapa at any time I wanted one at the OC.

In one of the recent threads, I noticed someone was asking about the new Surf Club pool?   Digging-out construction has started.  The hole got bigger day by day!   The resort area near the beach is a bit of a mess.  Sec. Guard on duty at night to ensure safety.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 25, 2010)

perl said:


> In one of the recent threads, I noticed someone was asking about the new Surf Club pool?   Digging-out construction has started.  The hole got bigger day by day!   The resort area near the beach is a bit of a mess.  Sec. Guard on duty at night to ensure safety.



Thanks. Since the new pool is adjacent to the beach, I would have expected that area to get messy. I wonder what the projected completion date and size of the new pool is.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 25, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Thanks. Since the new pool is adjacent to the beach, I would have expected that area to get messy. I wonder what the projected completion date and size of the new pool is.



We're headed down to the SC at the end of the week for our usual 2 week stay. I'll post details as well as some pics (if I can figure out how to do that!) when I return. 

Ingrid


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 25, 2010)

And things like this are among the reasons why my first trade to Aruba will be my last.  if I wanted a relaxing vacation experience surrounded by hundreds of other people at the pool and on the beach fighting for beach chairs then I certainly would not hesitate to return.  Stories like this make me so happy we are buying St. Kitts where the living is easy and relaxed.


----------



## Mike S (Apr 25, 2010)

*chairs*

We were there Easter week. The first morning I went down almost every chair was tagged by 7 am. We rented palapas, 2 days at a time. You didn't need to rent for Saturday as people were checking in and out and there were plenty available.
One morning we went fishing at 6am. I tagged a few chairs and the tags were removed when we got back. Seems some days they enforce the rules and others they don't.
You actually get tags when you check in. I found it a hassle. There aren't enough pool chairs available. If you go to the beach you can get lounge chairs, some with a canopy on first come basis. Just tip the chair boy and he'll take care of you.
They don't have this problem at the Ocean Club or Marriot hotel.
If you like to sleep late at the Surf club you're in trouble for chairs.
Mike


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 25, 2010)

KathyPet said:


> And things like this are among the reasons why my first trade to Aruba will be my last.  if I wanted a relaxing vacation experience surrounded by hundreds of other people at the pool and on the beach fighting for beach chairs then I certainly would not hesitate to return.  Stories like this make me so happy we are buying St. Kitts where the living is easy and relaxed.



St. Kitt's is a great resort, as long as you just want to chill. Not much to do on the Island. You also better plan on taking lots of $$$ unless your making all your meals yourself.


----------



## rosepointe (Apr 25, 2010)

Sunbum said:


> St. Kitt's is a great resort, as long as you just want to chill. Not much to do on the Island. You also better plan on taking lots of $$$ unless your making all your meals yourself.



We usually go a lttle off season but were there this year in March.  All of the chairs were taken (with coverage ) by the pool by 6:20AM.  People have to stay with the chair until 7 when they all disapear to eat and whatever.  I usually only hold 2 -3 chairs and find it very disturbing when 7 and groups are holding and no ever uses them.

My husband stood online for a palapa the days we could not pay to rent one.  He enjoyed the people while he waited.  However overall the beach looks very crowded.  Not that other beaches (France for instance) are not crowded but crowded for Aruba.  One can always get a bimini chair on the beach and quite frankly these days I know what I am getting into and I just try to keep calm.  Off to Marbella and Andalusa with my trades.

Once husband retires we will look for the lower seasons.  During those times the place might be full but each unit does not have 8 people in it.

Deep breaths......

SUe


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 25, 2010)

Rosepointe,  You are talking about Aruba are you not?  I know you cannot be talking about St.Kitts.


----------



## KathyPet (Apr 25, 2010)

Sunbum,  We have been to St. Kitts twice now and I find it very relaxing and peaceful and you can get chairs by the pool or a palapas anytime you want.  Just great to chill out for a week.  I don't find the restaurant prices any higher then on most Carribbean islands once you go outside the resort.  The prices in the Marriott hotel are quite high.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've gone either Jan. ot Feb. and in August. Chairs by the pool can be a hassle (which is why they are adding another pool and seating area) but there are plenty of chaises by the beach (usually stacks of empty ones) and free bimini chaises all day. I always get a palapa every day, reserving in advance when I can or chatting with other people in the afternoon to reserve for the next day. Never a problem.

I'd rather the slight hassle over going to a beach resort that doesn't have the palapas at all.

I guess it's all in one's attitude or perspective. I've been much more aggravated many other places on vacation getting lounges or shaded areas that I ever have visiting Aruba. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course- just offering a different perspective. I still think it's one of the best relaxing vacation venues around.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 26, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I've gone either Jan. ot Feb. and in August. Chairs by the pool can be a hassle (which is why they are adding another pool and seating area) but there are plenty of chaises by the beach (usually stacks of empty ones) and free bimini chaises all day. I always get a palapa every day, reserving in advance when I can or chatting with other people in the afternoon to reserve for the next day. Never a problem.
> 
> I'd rather the slight hassle over going to a beach resort that doesn't have the palapas at all.
> 
> ...




We go in Jan or Feb and agree with what you have to say. I'm not an "early riser" by any means and still have found chaises, biminis and palapas when needed. If we want to sit on the beach alone, we can get in our rental car with cooler in hand to find a quiet area a couple minutes away too. It will be nice to have an adult pool for a quieter area to relax as well.


----------



## rosepointe (Apr 28, 2010)

KathyPet said:


> Rosepointe,  You are talking about Aruba are you not?  I know you cannot be talking about St.Kitts.



Kathy,

Yes I was talking about Aruba.  Must have misquoted someone.

After reading the posts the other day when someone said the government might not allow Marriott to charge for palapas on a public beach I thought other resorts we have gone to in Aruba have been using palapas for their guests only and some have also begun to charge.  This has been going on for the 14 years we have been to resorts in Aruba.  It will be interesting to see where this goes.

And I agree....Aruba is crowded but still less crowded than many of the beaches we have gone to in the world.

Sue


----------



## mprocopi (Apr 30, 2010)

*Renaissance Aruba*

Does the Renaissance Aruba charge also?  Just curious.


----------



## rickxylon (Apr 30, 2010)

The Renaissance Aruba does not charge for palapa use for guests at either the Marina (adults only) or at the Ocean Suites (time shares but you can also book days there) when using the pools/beach near the rooms. There is also no charge for guests who go out to their private island on their shuttle boat. There is a charge for non-guests to use the private island.


----------



## herindoors911 (Apr 30, 2010)

No charges at the Renaissance.   The lagoon area at the main resort had lots of chairs available under the palm trees.  Nice little lagoon for a cool swim.

Renais. Island (Wonderful location) had two different beaches.  One for adults only and one for adults with kidlings.   *None *of the chairs were ever tagged.  If we arrived later at any of the locations, we did have to search for shade, but on the whole, it was _MUCH_ more relaxing than the MOC.

Great staying at both resorts.   Better accom. at the MOC, but the beach area was crowded, etc.   Short bus ride to Arashi Beach, which was wonderful.

If you want relaxation, go to the Renais.  Older resort, but not as crowded and the boat ride to/from the Island was wonderful.


----------

